# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 7 يناير 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الزعيم الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 7 يناير 2020م

  الصدى ::-

 الفوضى تضرب خطاباته والإتحاد يستدعي أطراف القضية للمثول أمام الإنضباط
 جدو كومر : رفضت عروض أندية الممتاز من أجل عيون المريخ
 شكاوي ببريد لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة....... باشري : ما زلنا ننتظر رد الهلال
 كومر : التش ورمضان مؤهلان للاحتراف الخارجي
 سانتو يشيد بالتجديد لأمير والتكت
 كواسي ابياه يرحب بتدريب صقور الجديان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يحتل المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز .. المريخ يُسجل (الريح حامد) لثلاث سنوات
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تأكيداً  لإنفراد “باج نيوز” تعاقد المريخ مع مهاجم أهلي عطبرة الريح حامد لمدة “3”  سنوات بعد أن أكمل مجلس المريخ اتفاقه مع راعي أهلي عطبرة حسن عبد السلام،  وتم تسجيل  اللاعب مساء امس “الإثنين”.

وأكد الريح لـ “باج نيوز”  أن حلم حياته قد تحقق باللعب في صفوف المريخ، وقال إنه قادر على اللعب  أساسي في المريخ وقيادة الهجوم رغم وجود نجوم في الفريق.
ويحتل الريح المركز الثاني في قائمة هدافي الممتاز برصيد “7”  أهداف بفارق هدف وحيد عن صاحب المركز الأول هداف الدوري ياسر مزمل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بالصور .. القبض على المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ وأمر قبض في مواجهة عضوي المجلس محمد الكندو وعلي أسد
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تم  القبض ظهر امس “الإثنين”  على المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري،  على خلفية بلاغ من إحدى وكالات السفر عبارة عن متأخرات تذاكر سفر بعثة  المريخ إلى معسكر أديس أبابا الماضي قبل مواجهة الفريق الأخيرة للنجم  الساحلي.

وعلم “باج نيوز” أن هناك أوامر قبض أخرى في مواجهة عضوي مجلس المريخ محمد الكندو وعلي أسد في ذات البلاغ.
وأوضح صاحب البلاغ حمد النيل عبد الله ل “باج نيوز” أن المبلغ موضوع البلاغ  يصل ظ¤ظ¦ظ  ألف جنيه عبارة عن تذاكر سفر المريخ إلى معسكر أديس أبابا العام  الماضي قبل مباراة النجم الساحلي بالأضافة إلى  ظ¤ظ  ألف جنيه عبارة عن تذكرة  سفر عودة اللاعب ضياء الدين من تونس.
وقال صاحب البلاغ إن مجلس  المريخ لم يحترمه ونوه إلى أن مدثر خيري تعامل معه بطريقه غير لائقه عند  حضوره ومطالبته بأمواله وقال “لم يكن أمامي خيار غير الذهاب إلى النيابة”.
 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اطلاق سراح المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري بعد تسديد المبلغ (كاش)
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أطلق  سراح المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري،  عصر امس  وكان قد تم  القبض عليه ظهر امس “الإثنين” على خلفية بلاغ من إحدى وكالات السفر بشأن  متأخرات تذاكر سفر بعثة المريخ إلى معسكر أديس أبابا الماضي قبل مواجهة  الفريق الأخيرة للنجم الساحلي.

وعلم “باج نيوز” أنه تم تسوية المبلغ  موضع البلاغ وقدره “450” ألف جنيه تم دفعها “كاش” للشاكي صاحب وكالة و  السفر حمد النيل عبد الله ومن ثم تم شطب البلاغ.
وأكد صاحب وكالة السفر لـ “باج نيوز” أنه استلم مستحقاته كاملة “كاش” وتم شطب البلاغ.
وكان قد صدرت أيضاً  أوامر قبض أخرى في مواجهة عضوي مجلس المريخ محمد الكندو وعلي أسد في ذات البلاغ.
يذكر أن المبلغ موضع البلاغ  عبارة عن تذاكر سفر المريخ إلى معسكر أديس أبابا العام الماضي قبل مباراة النجم الساحلي.
 




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمر قبض (جديد) للقبض على سيف تيري
 .
 .
 أمرت محكمة النظام العام المنعقده امس بإعادة تنفيذ أمر قبض في مواجهة ظ،ظ§  متهما من ضمن ظ£ظ¤ متورطين باضرام حريق قسم التكامل بينهم مهاجم المريخ سيف  تيري حيث يواجه المتهمون تهنا باثارة الشغب والنهب والاتلاف وحسب الوقائع  ان أحداث الجريمة بدأت عن بث إشاعة عبر المسجد في الثانية صباحا تقول بأن  هناك أفراد من الدعم السريع سيتهجمون على سكان المنطقة









*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الريح حامد يعرب عن سعادته بالتوقيع للزعيم
 .
 .

 وفور انتهاء التوقيع، أعرب اللاعب الريح عن سعادته بالانضمام لنادي المريخ واضاف :
 (وقعت لفريق كبيروأتمنى التوفيق معه ،وأن أكون عند حسن ظن مجلس الإدارة والجماهير) .
  وقال ان التوقيع للاحمر حدث مهم له في مسيرته الكروية مقدما شكره لنادي  المريخ علي ثقته وعلى الجهود التي بذلوها لاكمال عمليه التوقيع .
 واضاف انه سيعمل علي تقديم مستوى متميز مع المريخ حتي يكسب ثقة الجميع .
 الجدير بالذكر ان اللاعب الريح حامد ينافس حاليا علي صدارة هدافي الدوري الممتازبرصيد(7) اهداف .
  وكان قد اكمل المريخ مساء اليوم الاثنين تعاقده مع امهاجم الاهلي عطبرة  ووقع لمدة 3 سنوات بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم بحضورالدكتورمدثر خيري  المدير العام، وبعد توصية الجهازالفني










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول اللاعب المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي للخرطوم تمهيدا للانضمام للمريخ
 .
 .
 وصل لاعب الوسط المصري (محمد هيثم العيسوي) الى الخرطوم في تمام الساعة  الثانية عشر صباحا عبر طيران العربية تمهيدا لضمه في الكشوفات الحمراء،  وتشير متابعاتنا الدقيقة الى أن الصفقة لم تحسم بعد في انتظار ما تسفر عنه  بقية الخيارات المحلية والأجنبية، ما يجدر ذكره هو أن اللاعب جاء بترشيح من  رابطة الامارات والتي تكفلت بجميع نفقات الصفقة حال اكتمال تسجيله.










*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 الفوضى تضرب خطاباته والإتحاد يستدعي أطراف القضية للمثول أمام الإنضباط
 جدو كومر : رفضت عروض أندية الممتاز من أجل عيون المريخ
 شكاوي ببريد لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة .. باشري : ما زلنا ننتظر رد الهلال
 كومر : التش ورمضان مؤهلان للاحتراف الخارجي
 سانتو يشيد بالتجديد لأمير والتكت
 كواسي ابياه يرحب بتدريب صقور الجديان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو القاسم” يروي قصة انتقاله المثيرة الى المريخ
 .
 .
 لاعب المريخ الجديد ( أبو القاسم عبدالعال) الذي انضم للأحمر قادما من  الأمل عطبرة بعد نهاية عقده مع الفهود، ابو القاسم الذي لم يكن تسجيله  متوقعا للأحمر روى لنا قصة انتقاله المثيرة، وبعض المحاور تجدونها خلال  الأسطر التالية :

 حوار / محمود الدرديري
 ارو لنا قصة انتقالك إلى المريخ ؟!
 _ انها قصة غريبة، وسيناريو لم يكن متوقعا، غادرت عطبرة قاصدا الخرطوم  للتوقيع لهلال الأبيض بعد اتفاقي معه، ولكني مررت ببورتسودان اولا، وقامت  ادارة هلال الابيض بقطع تذكرة لي من هناك الى الخرطوم وكنت انتظر صديقا لي  هناك، تأخر على موعده معي حتى فاتتني الطائرة، غضبت من صديقي ووبخته،  وارادت إدارة الأبيض تجديد الحجز، لكنني رفضت وفضلت السفر برا، وحين وصولي  الى شندي تلقيت اتصالا من ادارة المريخ، واخبرتني برغبتها في ضمي للكشوفات  الحمراء، اخبرتهم بتواصل ادارة هلال الأبيض وانهم يتتبعون تحركاتي الآن  لاستقبالي عند الوصول ، لكنهم طلبوا مني النزول في ( الجيلي)، وهذا ما  فعلته، التقيت هناك بمندوب المريخ ومنه الى المكتب التنفيذي حيث وقعت عقدا  مع الأحمر لثلاث سنوات.
 ماذا عن الأمل، ألم يرغب في تجديد تعاقدك؟!
 _ تواصلت مع الإدارة ولكن العرض لم يكن مرض بالنسبة لي.
 ما رأيك الفني في زميلك الذي انضم برفقتك حديثا للفرقة الحمراء ( جدو كومر)؟!
 _ هذا اللاعب من افضل المدافعين في السودان، وهو مكسب حقيقي وكبير للفرقة الحمراء.
 هل تربطك علاقة مع لاعبي الأحمر؟!
 _ زاملت ابو عشرين في الأمل وتجمعني علاقات طيبة مع أغلب لاعبي المريخ كرمضان عجب و صلاح نمر و ضياء ومحمد هاشم التكت.
 هل كنت تهدف للانتقال الى المريخ؟!
 طموح اي لاعب سوداني أن يرتدي شعار أحد فريقي القمة، ولكن انتقالي للمريخ جاء مفاجئا.
 الكثيرون يظنوك نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي، هل أنت كذلك؟!
 _ هذا تقدير كبير، لقد قدمنا موسما متميزا مع الأمل عطبرة، وبذلت جهدا لأظهر بمظهر حسن، والتوفيق هو من عند الله.
 ماذا تقول لجمهور الأمل؟!
 _ لو لم يكن جمهور الامل لما كان فريق الامل، انه سر تميز الفريق وبفضله  حققنا انجازا غير مسبوق في هذا الموسم واتمنى ان يستمر الفريق على ذات  المنوال، واخص بالشكر مدرب الفريق كفاح صالح وإدارة النادي ايضا .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات اجتماع مجلس الإدارة والكوتش ابو عنجه .
 .
 .
 1/ استمرار جمال ابو عنجه كمدير فني حتى نهاية الدوره التانيه
 2/ شطب او اعارة كل من الصادق شلش و محمود امبده
 3/ تعيين فيصل العجب كمدرب عام
 4/ اعاره كل من محمد دؤاد وخالد النعسان في حالة نجاح المهاجم الاجنبي في الكشف وموافقه الغربال بتجديد تعاقده".











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرار جديد من شداد بخصوص حسم عمومية المريخ
 .
 .

  أوضح الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السودان ان مجلس  إدارة الاتحاد سيعقد الجلسة الثالثة من إجتماعه الدوري رقم (15) ظهر يوم  الخميس 30 يناير 2020م ، في قاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد  في الخرطوم2، وذلك برئاسة البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس  الإدارة واللواء حقوقي دكتور عامر عبدالرحمن النائب الأول للرئيس، والنواب  وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة، هذا وسيتم النظر من خلال الجلسة في عدد من الاجندة  يتقدمها النظرفي متبقي تقارير اللجان، وإجازة لائحتي المالية والحوكمة،  والتوصية المقدمة من اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء بشأن الجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ التي انعقدت 19 أكتوبر الماضي، يذكر ان الجلسة الاولى  والثانية من إجتماع المجلس انعقدتا يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء (23) و (24)  ديسمبر الماضي بالعام 2019م ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة يضم لصفوفه مدافع المريخ سفاري
 .
 .
 قام نادي الشرطة القضارف بضم مدافع المريخ السابق حسن سفاري لصفوفه وذلك  بغرض تدعيم كشفه قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخلي خانة نيلسون لازجيلا
 .
 .
 شرع المريخ  رسميا في  اجراء مخالصة مع اللاعب نيلسون لازجيلا وذلك للاستفادة من خانته بضم لاعب  جديد وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ سيقوم بتسليم  اللاعب كافة متعلقاته خلال الساعات المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحسم صفقة رامي كورتيكلا
 .
 .
  حسم المريخ صفقة اللاعب رامي كوتيكلا ويتوقع ان يقوم المريخ بضم اللاعب لصفوفه خلال الساعات المقبلة في صفوف الفريق لثلاث سنوات










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعشرين يرحب بزملائه الجدد










*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يضم مهاجم الاهلي عطبرة الريح حامد لثلاث سنوات

 اكمل المريخ مساء أمس الاثنين تعاقده مع الريح حامد احمد، مهاجم الاهلي  عطبرة ووقع اللاعب لمدة 3 سنوات بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم  بحضورالدكتورمدثر خيري المدير العام، وبعد توصية الجهازالفني، ،وفور انتهاء  التوقيع، أعرب اللاعب الريح عن سعادته بالانضمام لنادي المريخ واضاف (وقعت  لفريق كبيروأتمنى التوفيق معه ،وأن أكون عند حسن ظن مجلس  الإدارةوالجماهير) وقال في تصريحات للمركز الاعلامي، ان التوقيع للاحمر حدث  مهم له في مسيرته الكروية مقدما شكره لنادي المريخ علي ثقته وعلى الجهود  التي بذلوها لاكمال عمليه التوقيع واضاف انه سيعمل علي تقديم مستوى متميز  مع المريخ حتي يكسب ثقة الجميع.الجدير بالذكر ان اللاعب الريح حامد ينافس  حاليا علي صدارة هدافي الدوري الممتازبرصيد(7) اهداف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسجيلات المـريــــــخ الي الان
 .
 .
 ابوالقاسم صانع العاب
 جدو كومر قلب دفاع
 وليد وصابر طرف يمين
 طبنجة طرف شمال
الريح حامد مهاجم












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السيرة الذاتية للاعب وليد حسن ( الليبي )
 .
 .
 تقول سيرة وليد حسن صاحب الظ¢ظ¦ ربيعا انه رشح للانضمام للمنتخب السودانى  ضمن قائمة حصرتها لجنة لاعبى المهجر ولم تتم دعوته للمنتخب عند توقف الدورى  فى ليبيا ويجيد وليد اللعب كطرف ايمن بصفة اساسية الى جانب امكانية  المشاركة كوسط متقدم وسجل هدفين فى اخر موسم مع فريقه السابق وصنع اربعة  اهداف ومن المنتظر ان يغادر اللاعب عائدا الى ليبيا مساء اليوم قبل ان يعود  للالتحاق بفريقه الجديد بصفة رسمية.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكلفة صفقة جدو كومر مع المريخ 
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية عن قيمة التعاقد مع لاعب الامل السابق )جدو كومر(، حيث  بلغ اجمالي الصفقة على ثلاث سنوات ) مليون و 800 الف جنيه(، وسيحصل اللاعب  على مقدم عقد ) 600 الف جنيه(، و ) 450 الف جنيه عن الموسمين المقبلين(،  فيما سيتاقضي) 10 الاف جنيه( راتبا شهريا.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مكالمة هاتفية جمعته مع شداد.. كواسي أبياه مدربا لصقور الجديان
 .
 .

  دخل اتحاد الكرة السوداني، اليوم الأحد، في مفاوضات رسمية مع المدرب  الغاني كويسي أبياه، لتدريب المنتخب، بعد أيام من انتهاء عقد المدرب مع  منتخب غانا.
 وعلمت مصادر أن رئيس الاتحاد السوداني أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا اليوم بالمدرب الغاني، وعرض عليه تدريب المنتخب الأول.
  واستفسر أبياه عن بعض الجوانب، وأعلن أنه متاح للعمل، ولكنه طلب إرسال  خطاب رسمي، ومعه عرض اتحاد الكرة السوداني ليقوم بدراسته قبل الرد عليه  رسميا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تحول مساعد مدرب الكمال وأحد عمال الاتحاد للجنة الانضباط.
 .
 .
 حولت لجنة المسابقات بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني محمد علي الفكي مساعد مدرب  الكمال الكاملين وعبد اله سليمان (عامل بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم)  للجنة الانضباط بناء على تقرير حكم مباراة الكمال الكاملين الوحدة دنقلا في  تأهيلي الممتاز. وكانت المباراة قد أحدثت جدلا كبيرا بعد أن ذكر حكم  المباراة تلقيه رشوة للتلاعب بنتيجة المباراة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * آرسنال يتخطى عقبة ليدز بكأس إنجلترا
 * إنتر ميلان يشل نابولي بسم الأفاعي
 * هاتريك رونالدو يقود يوفنتوس لاكتساح كالياري
 * إبراهيموفيتش يشارك في تعادل ميلان مع سامبدوريا
 * أودينيزي يخطف انتصارا قاتلا من ليتشي
 * أتالانتا يسحق بارما بخماسية في الكالتشيو
 * مواجهة سهلة لليفربول في الدور الرابع بكأس الاتحاد
 * عرض أمريكي يغري مودريتش للرحيل عن ريال مدريد
 * مانشستر يونايتد يزاحم إنتر ميلان لضم فيدال
 * مدرب فلامنجو ينتقد صفقة بيع رينير إلى ريال مدريد
 * شكوك حول لحاق كوكي قائد أتلتيكو مدريد بموقعة برشلونة
 * بنزيما وبيل يغيبان عن ريال مدريد في السوبر
 * ماني يصل الغردقة في غياب محرز وصلاح
 * جوارديولا: اليونايتد بدأ في تقديم الكرة التي يريدها سولسكاير
 * رونالدو: سعيد بالهاتريك.. وأتمنى تعثر إنتر ميلان
 * إبراهيموفيتش: تمنيت الاحتفال مع جماهير ميلان ضد سامبدوريا
 * أموكاشي: صعوبة المنافسة تعقد اختيار الفائز بالكرة الذهبية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ رابطة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - نصف النهائي :
 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 :
 * ريال سرقسطة (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :

 * الهــلال (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : KSA 1

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري االمصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :

 * اسوان (-- : --) الجونة الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* الانتاج الحربي (-- : --) المصري الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * بيراميدز (-- : --) الاسماعيلي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :

 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 4 :
 * آرسنال (1 : 0) ليدز يونايتد
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :
 * بولونيا (1 : 1) فيورنتينا
 * أتلانتا (5 : 0) بارما
 * يوفنتوس (4 : 0) كالياري
 * ميلان (0 : 0) سامبدوريا
 * ليتشي (0 : 1) أودينيزي
 * نابولي (1 : 3) انتر ميلان
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابياه يكشف لـ”سبورت249â€³ تفاصيل المفاوضات لتدريب صقور الجديان




كشف المدرب الغاني كويسي ابياه تفاصيل المفاوضات بينه واتحاد الكرة لتولي تدريب منتخب السودان.
واقيل ابياه من منصبه مدربا لمنتخب غانا مطلع الاسبوع الجاري بقرار من الاتحاد الغاني باعفاء كل الاجهزة الفنية للمنتخبات الوطنية.
وقال ابياه لـ”سبورت249â€³ انه تلقى اتصالات من اتحاد الكرة السوداني وعرض عليه تدريب المنتخب، مؤكدا عدم ممانعته.
واضاف” لازلنا في طور المناقشات حول الامر، والايام ستكشف المزيد من التفاصيل”
واوضح ابياه ان السودان يمثل بلده الثاني وقال” اعرف الكثير عن المنتخب السوداني، فبعض لاعبيه تدربوا معي اضافة الى وجود السودان في مجموعة غانا في تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021 الكاميرون”
واشرف ابياه على 20 مباراة خلال فترته في المنتخب الغاني من ابريل 2017 الى يناير 2020 حقق الفوز في 10 وخسر6 وتعادل في 4.
وخاض كويسي ابياه تجربة سابقة في تدريب الخرطوم الوطني امتدت لاكثر من عامين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 *********
 ود الشريف 
 **********

  ** علي أيام الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي تعاقد المريخ مع وارغو وعصام الحضري  وكريم النفطي وايداهور وقلع كلتشي وهيثم طمبل من الهلال ومن بعدهم بكري  المدينة والغربال والسماني ثم التش واحمد آدم والآن المريخ يعاني في  التسجيلات  وياليتنا عدنا أو عادت الايام .
 ** بذمتكم هل يحتاج  المريخ الي لاعب وسط هذا مع احترامي للاعب الوسط القادم من عطبرة ابوالقاسم  ....المريخ يعاني من تخمة في لاعبي الوسط وأكدنا أكثر من مرة ان الاحمر  يعاني من نقص في الطرف اليمين وقلب الدفاع والهجوم .
 ** الآن وحتي  أمس سجل المريخ سبعة لاعبين البعض منهم تم تسجيله في فريق الشباب وكلهم  دفاع ووسط وهنالك مهاجم واحد هو الجذولي من الجريف ولم تكتمل إجراءات  تسجيله وإذا كان المريخ استغني من خدمات التاج ابراهيم ومايكل الغاني وشلش  فمن هم بقية المشاطيب وهل صحيح أن المدرب جمال ابوعنجة طالب بشطب ظ،ظ، لاعب 
  ** جماهير المريخ تفاجأت بشطب الغاني مايكل والذي شارك في ثلاث مباريات  فقط وأظهر مستوي رائع وظ شطبه سقطة من سقطات مجلس الفشل  ...يا بخت من يكسب  مايكل ولو كنت مكان الكاردينال لما ترددت في تسجيله 
 ** اضحك والله  عندما أقرأ خبرا يقول ...سوداكال رئيس المريخ يفاوض فلان وعلان ...من قال  ان سوداكال رئيس المريخ ومن أي جهة يفاوض فلان وفلتكان وبأي حق .واي صفة 
  ** رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالامارات قدمت مهاجم محترف للاحمر  أصله نيجيري  ووصل الخرطوم بالفعل ولكن هنالك تلكؤ في تسجيله ...التحية لدكتور جار النبي  ورفاقه في الإمارات 
 ** أمس وكما قالت الأخبار تم القبض علي مدثر  خيري المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بسبب ظ¤ظ ظ  الف جنيه استدانها مجلس الفشل  من صاحب وكالة سفر لتغطية تكاليف معسكر أقيم باديس ابابا وشمل أمر القبض  علي اسد وموسي الكندو عضوي المجلس ...في داعي للفضايح دي 
 ** الامل العطبرواي يبيع لاعبيه للمريخ والهلال ويتطلع لإحراز بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
 ** كم لاعب من الامل ذهب للمريخ والهلال في السنوات السبعة الأخيرة.....الامل بارع جدا في تفريخ لاعبيه للناديين الكبيرين 
 ** يغضب البعض عندما نقول ان كرة القدم في السودان هلال مريخ 
  ** د حسن ابو جبل الأمين العام للاتحاد العام أعلن ان اجتماع مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد القادم سيعقد في ظ£ظ  يناير ومن ضمن أجندته قضية جمعية المريخ  التعاونية التي اجازت النظام الأساسي الكارثة وقال ابو جبل ان هنالك توصية  من اللجنة القانونية التابعة للاتحاد برفض الجمعية التعاونية وعدم الاعتراف  بالنظام الأساسي ..ونأمل أن يضع مجلس إدارة الاتحاد حدا لهذه المهزلة 
  ** عضوية النادي الأهلي العاصمي التي كان يحق لها حضور الجمعية العمومية  والمشاركة في الانتخابات ظ£ظ£ظ¦ عضوا وحضر وشارك ظ¢ظ ظ¥ فقط ونتسأل لماذا تخلف  ظ،ظ£ظ¦  عضوا ولماذا لم يشاركوا وهل كانت هنالك مؤامرة في الانتخابات كما قال  التاج ابن كابتن محمود صالح والذي ترشح لمنصب نائب الرئيس ودق الدلجة 
  ** مسلسل مهاجم المريخ مطلوق السراح محمد عبدالرحمن يتواصل بنجاح علي  صفحات الصحف. لا هو رجع الهلال وريحنا ولا جدد للمريخ واخر خبر ان نادي  الفجيرة الإماراتي طلب خدماته 
 ** المريخ في حاجة لمهاجم يعوض غياب  بكري المدينة الموقوف ومحمد عبدالرحمن اذا ذهب لنادي آخر واخر الاخبار ان  مجلس الفشل اجتمع أمس وقرر شطب خالد النعسان ومحمود امبدة علما بأن الاخير  شارك في كل المباريات الأخيرة ولم يكن سيئا وقرر المجلس استمرار جمال  ابوعنجة حتي نهاية الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز يعني حتي نهاية الموسم  ولم يشير المجلس الي اختيار مساعد لجمال 
 ** ربكة شديدة في تسجيلات  الهلال ولا جديد حتي أمس خلاف التجديد للكوامر القديمة وهنالك حديث عن  مهاجم عراقي وصل الخرطوم أمس من    نادي الزوراء وبرفقته مدافع  نأمل أن  
 يجتازا الكشف الطبي 
  وفشلت صفقة نجمي هلال الابيض بسبب مليون جنيه 
 ** مشكلة الهلال أنهم يعتمدون علي الكاردينال في كل شيئ وكل أعضاء المجلس لا يستطيعون تحريك صحن 
 ** كم مليار سيدفعها الكاردينال في التسجيلات يا ابو كلابيش 
 ** اثنين من نجوم الخرطوم الوطني انتقلوا للاهلي العاصمي وثلاث لاعبين من الامل انتقلوا لأندية اخري حتي أمس 
 ** المريخ تفوق علي الهلال وحصل علي موافقة نادي الجريف بإطلاق سراح لاعبه الجذولي بعد سباق مارثوني طويل بين الاحمر والازرق 
  ** النجم الساحلي في الخرطوم غدا بطائرة حربية  ومدربه قال سنهزم الهلال  بالخرطوم ...والرد طبعا عند حمادة صدقي ولاعبيه ...طقس الخرطوم البارد هذه  الايام في  مصلحة النجم الساحلي .حولوها الساعة ظ¢ ظهر  يا كردنة 
 ** حكومة لا تستطيع فرض هيبة الدولة وإيقاف التفلتات التي تهدد أمن واستقرار البلاد ..ما بلتزمنا 
  ** التقيكم عبر صحيفة الدار غدا باذن الله في صفحة كاملة تشمل الرياضة  والفن والسياسة والصفحة اقوم بإعدادها يوم الأربعاء من كل اسبوع 
 ** بدون عينيك بصبح زول بدون ذكري وبدون ميلاد 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** صعب جدا ان يحقق مدرب الهلال حمادة صدقي النجاح في الامتحان الثاني مساء السبت المقبل .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة

 المريخ ومجريات التسجيلات




 * بقلق واهتمام تتابع جماهير المريخ هذه الأيام تسجيلات فريق الكرة من خلال أخبار الأسافير وعبر مواقع التواصل.
  * هناك من يقول إن تسجيلات المريخ تسير بشكل طيب، وهناك من يقول إن  التسجيلات تعبانة فالمريخ لم يدعم إلا وظيفة الطرف الأيمن ولا زالت هناك  مشكلة الهجوم والطرف الأيسر..
 * ضم المريخ بعض اللاعبين الجدد  أبرزهم جدو كومر الظهير الأيمن لفريق الأمل.. والذي ينتظر أن يشغل الخانة كأساسي..
  * وضم المريخ أيضاً اللاعب وليد حسن من مصراتة الليبي وهو أيضاً لاعب طرف  أيمن كما قيل.. وسيكون هذا اللاعب احتياطياً ما لم يتم توظيفه في خانة  أخرى.
 * وسجل المريخ محور ارتكاز الأمل وقائده أبوالقاسم عبدالعال..  وهو لاعب متقدم السن نسبياً وغالباً سيكون احتياطيا لأن محور المريخً مؤمن  بوجود محمد الرشيد وضياء الدين والصيني والتكت إضافة إلى التاج يعقوب الذي  نصحنا بإعارته.
 * أما الغاني المجنس نيلسون لازغيلا علمنا إن  المريخ بصدد إجراء مخالصة معه.. ونيلسون لاعب جيد وصاحب مضرب قوي شارك في  احراز الأهداف من مشاركات قليلة ولكنه يعاني من ثقل الحركة وهذا كان يمكن  معالجته بتدريبات الرشاقة وانقاص الوزن.
 * وضم المريخ لاعبين صغار  في صفوف الشباب منهم لاعبي الطرفين ثنائي القوز طبنجة وصابر.. وهؤلاء  الشباب يحتاجون إلى زمن حتى يصبحون مؤهلين للعب مع الفريق الأول..
 * ويتردد إن المريخ سيضم لاعب شبابه السابق ومريخ كوستي حالياً رامي كرتكيلا.. وهو أيضاً ينشط في الرواق الأيمن وربما المحور.. 
  * وهناك محاولات لضم أجانب مثل المهاجم النيجيري سلامي ومتوسط الميدان  المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي والمهاجم النيجيري المغمور ربيعو قاربا وكلهم  بجهد من رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية.. وهناك مدافع كاميروني..
 * الملاحظ في انتدابات المريخ حتى الآن التركيز على الطرف الأيمن والمحور واهمال للهجوم والطرف الأيسر وقلب الدفاع..
  * لابد من ضم طرف أيسر متمرس ومجرب وإعارة محمود أمبدة وكان الأمل أن يضم  المريخ لاعب الأمل الأعسر أحمد موسى تمبش ليوظف في الطرف الأيسر فضلاً عن  امكانية مشاركته في قلب الدفاع.. ولكن نشك في مقدرة المريخ على ضم تمبش  للمطلب المالي الكبير من ناديه.
 * ضم تمبش مهم للغاية وبلا شك سيحل الكثير من المشاكل الدفاعية في المريخ ولكن ماذا نقول عن القدرات المالية للنادي..
 * وبخلاف تمبش دعم وظيفة قلب الدفاع كان متاحاً بأفضل خيار متاح في الساحة وبتسجيل سهل ولكن ناس المريخ لم يفطنوا لهذا الخيار.
  * ويتردد إن المريخ بصدد استقدام مدافع كاميروني اسمه رودريغو دانيال ربما  وصل غداً الأربعاء.. وتسجيله بالطبع غير مضمون أمام مفاجآت الكشف الطبي  وربما مخالصة من ناديه السابق وربما يكون قادماً من أمريكا الشمالية مما  يعني وجود كثير من العراقيل وعلى رأسها لحاق (السيستم).. وقد قلنا مليون  مرة إن نجاح تسجيل الأجانب يعتمد على التحرك المبكر قبل أن تبدأ فترة  التسجيلات.. ولكننا في السودان للأسف لا نتحرك إلا يوم الوقفة!!
 * دعم الهجوم بلاعبين جاهزين له أهمية قصوى بعد فقدان العقرب وعدم جدية النادي في الإبقاء على الغربال..
  * ضم النيجيري سلامي (29 سنة) قد يحل أو يخفف مشكلة الهجوم ولكن ضم  الأجانب صعب للغاية ويحتاج لزمن طويل بجانب المال، ودائماً تظهر عراقيل في  ضم الأجانب تفسد الصفقات مثلما حدث للهلال في التونسي هشام بن فرج مع  الفيصلي الأردني.. علماً إن سلامي أيضاً كان مقيداً بالفيصلي!!
 *  أما النيجيري المغمور قاربا الذي يخضع لاختبارات فلا نحبذ المجازفة بضمه  والأفضل تخزينه في أحد أندية الممتاز الصديقة مثل أهلي عطبرة..
 * كان على المريخ أن يدعم الهجوم بمهاجمين وطنيين للتأمين لأن ضم النيجيري سلامي غير مضمون.
  * وأبرز مهاجمي الساحة حالياً ياسر مزمل ومحمد عباس.. وهناك من يتحدث عن  منتصر مريخ الفاشر والريح حامد (الأخير انضم للمريخ لحظة كتابة هذا  العمود)..
 * أكبر خبطة يمكن أن يحققها المريخ  في التسجيلات ضم تمبش والتجديد للغربال.. ثم ضم سلامي..
 * نسأل الله التوفيق للمريخ في التسجيلات..




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة

 المريخ ومجريات التسجيلات




 * بقلق واهتمام تتابع جماهير المريخ هذه الأيام تسجيلات فريق الكرة من خلال أخبار الأسافير وعبر مواقع التواصل.
  * هناك من يقول إن تسجيلات المريخ تسير بشكل طيب، وهناك من يقول إن  التسجيلات تعبانة فالمريخ لم يدعم إلا وظيفة الطرف الأيمن ولا زالت هناك  مشكلة الهجوم والطرف الأيسر..
 * ضم المريخ بعض اللاعبين الجدد  أبرزهم جدو كومر الظهير الأيمن لفريق الأمل.. والذي ينتظر أن يشغل الخانة كأساسي..
  * وضم المريخ أيضاً اللاعب وليد حسن من مصراتة الليبي وهو أيضاً لاعب طرف  أيمن كما قيل.. وسيكون هذا اللاعب احتياطياً ما لم يتم توظيفه في خانة  أخرى.
 * وسجل المريخ محور ارتكاز الأمل وقائده أبوالقاسم عبدالعال..  وهو لاعب متقدم السن نسبياً وغالباً سيكون احتياطيا لأن محور المريخً مؤمن  بوجود محمد الرشيد وضياء الدين والصيني والتكت إضافة إلى التاج يعقوب الذي  نصحنا بإعارته.
 * أما الغاني المجنس نيلسون لازغيلا علمنا إن  المريخ بصدد إجراء مخالصة معه.. ونيلسون لاعب جيد وصاحب مضرب قوي شارك في  احراز الأهداف من مشاركات قليلة ولكنه يعاني من ثقل الحركة وهذا كان يمكن  معالجته بتدريبات الرشاقة وانقاص الوزن.
 * وضم المريخ لاعبين صغار  في صفوف الشباب منهم لاعبي الطرفين ثنائي القوز طبنجة وصابر.. وهؤلاء  الشباب يحتاجون إلى زمن حتى يصبحون مؤهلين للعب مع الفريق الأول..
 * ويتردد إن المريخ سيضم لاعب شبابه السابق ومريخ كوستي حالياً رامي كرتكيلا.. وهو أيضاً ينشط في الرواق الأيمن وربما المحور.. 
  * وهناك محاولات لضم أجانب مثل المهاجم النيجيري سلامي ومتوسط الميدان  المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي والمهاجم النيجيري المغمور ربيعو قاربا وكلهم  بجهد من رابطة المريخ بدبي والإمارات الشمالية.. وهناك مدافع كاميروني..
 * الملاحظ في انتدابات المريخ حتى الآن التركيز على الطرف الأيمن والمحور واهمال للهجوم والطرف الأيسر وقلب الدفاع..
  * لابد من ضم طرف أيسر متمرس ومجرب وإعارة محمود أمبدة وكان الأمل أن يضم  المريخ لاعب الأمل الأعسر أحمد موسى تمبش ليوظف في الطرف الأيسر فضلاً عن  امكانية مشاركته في قلب الدفاع.. ولكن نشك في مقدرة المريخ على ضم تمبش  للمطلب المالي الكبير من ناديه.
 * ضم تمبش مهم للغاية وبلا شك سيحل الكثير من المشاكل الدفاعية في المريخ ولكن ماذا نقول عن القدرات المالية للنادي..
 * وبخلاف تمبش دعم وظيفة قلب الدفاع كان متاحاً بأفضل خيار متاح في الساحة وبتسجيل سهل ولكن ناس المريخ لم يفطنوا لهذا الخيار.
  * ويتردد إن المريخ بصدد استقدام مدافع كاميروني اسمه رودريغو دانيال ربما  وصل غداً الأربعاء.. وتسجيله بالطبع غير مضمون أمام مفاجآت الكشف الطبي  وربما مخالصة من ناديه السابق وربما يكون قادماً من أمريكا الشمالية مما  يعني وجود كثير من العراقيل وعلى رأسها لحاق (السيستم).. وقد قلنا مليون  مرة إن نجاح تسجيل الأجانب يعتمد على التحرك المبكر قبل أن تبدأ فترة  التسجيلات.. ولكننا في السودان للأسف لا نتحرك إلا يوم الوقفة!!
 * دعم الهجوم بلاعبين جاهزين له أهمية قصوى بعد فقدان العقرب وعدم جدية النادي في الإبقاء على الغربال..
  * ضم النيجيري سلامي (29 سنة) قد يحل أو يخفف مشكلة الهجوم ولكن ضم  الأجانب صعب للغاية ويحتاج لزمن طويل بجانب المال، ودائماً تظهر عراقيل في  ضم الأجانب تفسد الصفقات مثلما حدث للهلال في التونسي هشام بن فرج مع  الفيصلي الأردني.. علماً إن سلامي أيضاً كان مقيداً بالفيصلي!!
 *  أما النيجيري المغمور قاربا الذي يخضع لاختبارات فلا نحبذ المجازفة بضمه  والأفضل تخزينه في أحد أندية الممتاز الصديقة مثل أهلي عطبرة..
 * كان على المريخ أن يدعم الهجوم بمهاجمين وطنيين للتأمين لأن ضم النيجيري سلامي غير مضمون.
  * وأبرز مهاجمي الساحة حالياً ياسر مزمل ومحمد عباس.. وهناك من يتحدث عن  منتصر مريخ الفاشر والريح حامد (الأخير انضم للمريخ لحظة كتابة هذا  العمود)..
 * أكبر خبطة يمكن أن يحققها المريخ  في التسجيلات ضم تمبش والتجديد للغربال.. ثم ضم سلامي..
 * نسأل الله التوفيق للمريخ في التسجيلات..







مالا يعلمه مأمون او الكثير ان عمر ابوالقاسم عبد المتعال 
المنتقل حديثا هو أصغر سن من معظم لاعبى الوسط الموجودين 
فى الكشف  محمد هاشم  و رمضان عجب و السمانى الصاوى 
التاج يعقوب و ضياء الدين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*هذا اللاعب اتوقع ان يسحب البساط من الجميع 
لاعب غيور وشرس فى الملعب ومهارى وذكى جدا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*من يريد أن يشاهد اللاعب علية بفتح قناة الملاعب الرياضية الآن  ويشاهد 
اللاعب مع الامل عطبرة بالرقم 4
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابوالقاسم عبدالمتعال انتقل لفريق الميرغنى كسلا تحت السن ثم انتقل 
لفريق الامل عطبرة وحاليا الى فريق المريخ  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (باج نيوز) ينفرد.. اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الأمل للرد على طلب الهلال بخصوص “تمبش”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة جمال حسن سعيد في تصريح خاص لـ (باج نيوز)، أن مجلس  نادي الأمل العطبرواي سيعقد اجتماعاً طارئاً اليوم “الثلاثاء”، للرد على  طلب نادي الهلال بخصوص التعاقد مع المدافع احمد موسى “تمبش”.
وأكد رئيس نادي الأمل، أن الهلال طلب اللاعب رسمياً أمس، وأوضح جمال أن هنالك بعض التعقيدات وقال “سنرى ما سيحدث في مجلس الإدارة”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك*
 *الهجوم ثم الهجوم يا مجلس المريخ*



  * الناظر إلى تسجيلات المريخ يلحظ التميز الجيد في العناصر التي دخلت كشف  الفريق مثل أبو القاسم عبد العال وجدو كومر وفي الطريق عناصر أخرى وهذا  يعني أن قيادة ملف التسجيلات على المستوى المحلي سار بصورة جيدة حتى اللحظة  بحساب أن فترة التسجيلات لم تنتهي بعد
 * اللاعب وليد القادم من الدوري  الليبي لا نعلم عنه شيئاً ونأمل أن يوفق في تقديم المستوى الجيد خاصة وأنه  يلعب على الطرف اليمين هذه الخانة التي أرقت أهل المريخ كثيراً
 * تم ترميم الدفاع بطريقة جيدة حتى اللحظة وفي الطريق عناصر دفاعية أخرى وتبقت المقدمة الهجومية التي تنتظر الإهتمام الأكبر
 * كنت أتمنى إستمرار الغاني مايكل لأنه لاعب متميز ويمتلك ما يقدمه ولكن  تم إخلاء خانته بسرعة قبل ان يظهر بالمستوى المتوقع ونرى أن قرار رحيله كان  متسرعاً
 * كنا نتمنى قيد حارس مرمى متميز يكون بديلاً جاهزاً للكابتن  علي عبد الله أبو عشرين ولكن يبدو أنه لا توجد نية في قيد حارس في  التسجيلات الحالية
 * نعود للحديث عن المقدمة الهجومية ونقول أنها عانت  كثيراً وبصورة كبيرة خلال الفترة الأخيرة ولذلك الإهتمام بقيد عناصر جديدة  يعتبر ضرورة حتمية ولا بد أن تكون العناصر على درجة عالية من التميز وألا  تقل عن عنصرين بجانب المحترف الأجنبي المرصود بواسطة المجلس
 * المقدمة  الهجومية في المريخ تعتبر الحلقة الأضعف اليوم بعد أن كانت الأقوى وتشكل  الغلبة وتميز المريخ عن بقية الفرق وكثيراً ما نال التفوق عبر قوتها  الهجومية
 * المقدمة الهجومية إفتقدت العقرب والغربال وتراجع مستوى سيف  تيري كثيراً وكل هذه المؤثرات قادت إلى أن يعاني المريخ في بقية خطوطه  ويتأثر بضعف المقدمة الهجومية
 * تراجع قوة المريخ الهجومية تأثر بها خط  الدفاع والوسط لأن قوة الهجويم تُريح الوسط والدفاع كثيراً خاصة الدفاع  ولذل نطالب بضرورة وأهمية قيد عناصر نحلية والساحة مليئة بعناصر أكثر من  ممتازة فقط تحتاج إلبى رغبة وغرادة قوية من مجلس المريخ للتحرك
 * أندية  الدرجة الممتازة تضم خامات جيدة على مستوى العناصر الهجومية ونناشد مجلس  المريخ بعدم إغلاق ملف التسجيلات ما لم يتم قيد مهاجمين
 * ننصح بعدم  التراخي في قيد عناصر هجومية حتى لا يضطر الجهاز الفني لتوليف لاعبي الوسط  أو اللعب بمهاجم واحد كما يفعل أبوعنجة في كثير من الأحيان
 * الحديث عن  إعتبار رمضان عجب مهاجم صريح لن يفيد لأن عجب ومن وجهة نظر خاصة يعتبر  أفيد وأفضل للمجموعة في الوسط المتأخر وفي المقابل يعتبر خصماً على  المجموعة على الطرف اليمين
 * لا بد من قيد عناصر هجومية مقتدرة صاحبة بِنية قوية وموهبة عالية حتى نتجاوز مرحلة صداع ضعف المقدمة الهجومية
 *توقيعات متفرقة* ..
 * رصدت غرفة تسجيلات المريخ لاعب هلال الأبيض محمد عباس والذي يلعب في المقدمة الهجومية وهو من العناصر المتميزة جداً جداً
 * المريخ يحتاج إلى لاعبين أصحاب نزعة هجومية بدرجة كبيرة كما ذكرنا قبلاً  مطلع هذا المقال ولكن من خلال متابعة دقيقة لمسيرة اللاعب محمد عباس  لاحظنا أنه ورغم قدراته الفنية المهولة إلا أن مشاركاته مع هلال الأبيض  متقطعة وغير منتظمة مما يفتح باب التأويل إلى وجود مانع لمشاركاته بصورة  طبيعية دون توقف
 * حال واصل المريخ في إكمال ملف المهاجم محمد عباس  ننصحهم بإخضاع اللاعب لكشف طبي دقيق تحوطاً لأي موانع تحرم الفريق من عطائه  وقطعاً لأي شكوك
 * الأخ حازم مصطفى أعلن من قبل تكفله بإعادة قيد أمير  كمال والتكت والغربال وحتى اللحظة لم يظهر ولم يظهر دعمه ولم يفي بما  غلتزم به من وعد
 * لا ندري ما الذي منع الرجل من الوفاء بما إلتزم به من وعد لجماهير المريخ ؟
 * هل تراجع عن وعده .. وهل هناك خلاف بينه والمجلس قاده لوقف دعمه أم ماذا في الأمر ؟
 * وليعلم حازم أن دعمه للمريخ وليس للمجلس الحالي إن كانت لديه رؤية حول أداء المجلس
 * التسجيلات ما زالت مستمرة ونتمنى من حازم أن يجدد وعده ويلتزم به ويتصدى  لقيد مهاجم محلي تقديراً لجمهور المريخ الذي حفظ له حُسن صنيعه من قبل كما  وجد دعمه السابق إشادة من الإعلام المريخي أكثر من مرة
 * ونكرر حديثنا له بأن ما يقدمه من دعم يعتبر دعماً للكيان المريخ وليس لزيدٍ من أعضاء المجلس الحالي
 * البعض لديهم آراء سالبة حول المجلس ويرون فيه غير القادر على تسيير أمور  النادي ولكنهم ظلوا يفرقون بين المجلس والكيان وواصلوا دعمهم بالمال  والمشورة وهؤلاء هم المريخاب الحقيقيين ونعتقد أن حازماً منهم ولذلك نشدد  عليه أن يتقدم الصفوف مرة أخرى ويساهم في التسجيلات الحالية وهي تسجيلات  للمريخ
 * المساهمة في إنجاح التسجيلات الحالية يعين المساهمة في كتابة تاريخ المريخ للمواسم المقبلة
 * وفشل التسجيلات الحالية يعني فشل المريخ في المواسم المقبلة لان مراحل  البناء تبدأ من خلال إنجاح التسجيلات ولذلك نناشد كل إبناء المريخ داخل  وخارج السودان للمساهمة في وضع أساس لبناء مريخ المستقبل
 * الفرصة ما  زالت مواتية أمام الأخ حازم ليواصل جميله وحسن صنيعه وسخائه على الكيان  المريخي من خلال قيد مهاجم محلي متميز بعد أن غاب عن إعادة قيد أمير والتكت  والغربال .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ ينهي خدمات (لازغيلا) ويقترب من (كرتكيلا)
 .
 .
 شرع  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ في اجراء مخالصة مع متوسط ميدان فريق الكرة نيلسون  لازغيلا واخلاء خانته للاستفاده منها في ضم لاعب جديد خلال فترة  الانتقالات الشتوية الحالية من ناحية اخري بات (كرتكيلا) الظهر الايمن  لفريق المريخ كوستي علب بعد خطوات كم دخول كشوفات نادي المريخ خلال الساعات  القليلة القادمة وقال مصدر ان مجلس المريخ الخرطوم والمريخ كوستي اكملا  الاتفاق علي كافة الجوانب ولم يتبقي سوي نوقيع اللاعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤكد وصول الغاني كينجسلي سروفو
 .
 .
 يستقبل المريخ خلال الساعات القادمة المهاجم الغاني كينجسلي سروفو .. وذلك  لإكمال تعاقده مع النادي الأحمر رسميا خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية ..  وذلك بعد ان سيخضع اللاعب للكشف الطبي .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااااجل

 التاج ابراهيم لاعب المريخ يقرر اعتزال كرة القدم نهائيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺩﻳﺮﻱ
ﻋﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺗﺘﺤﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ
* ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻔﺎﺋﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﺠﺢ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻫﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻣﻦ
ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻭﻋﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺿﺖ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ
* ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻇﺮﻭﻓﺎً ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﻣﺘﻤﺜﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﺍﺡ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﺗﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ
* ﻭﺷﻜﻞ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺖ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻌﻠﻢ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻼﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﻋﻄﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺎً ﻟﺘﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺻﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ
# ﻻ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ. ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻳﺪﻯ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀﻩ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺼﻴﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ
# ﻭﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻧﺠﺎﺡ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻣﻤﻴﺰ
ﺍﻓﻀﻲ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻴﻦ. ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ
ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻻﻥ
# ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻭﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺩ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ
ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺭﻫﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﺍﺟﺒﺮﺕ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﻃﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﻳﺪﺍﺕ
ﻭﻧﺸﺎﻁ ‏(ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺳﺮﺓ ‏) ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ
# ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻷﺗﺄﺧﺬ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ‏( 60 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ‏) ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ
ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻻﻣﻞ
ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﺑﻮﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ
ﻣﺴﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ‏( ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ‏) ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
# ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﺛﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻱ
ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﻘﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ
ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ. ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﻘﻮﺩ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ
# ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺍﻣﻴﺮ
ﺳﻔﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻻﺥ ﺳﻬﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻭﺧﺮﻭﺟﻪ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺒﺔ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺿﻮﺍﺀ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف
ابو بكر عابدين
 المريخ تسجيلات الهنا والسرور

    سعيد والله غاية السعادة وانا أتابع حركة الإحلال والإبدال في نادي المريخ العاصمي العريق ، ومبلغ سعادتي ذلك النهج العلمي الهادئ دون ضوضاء في ترميم صفوف الفريق بما قرره الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدير الفني القدير المحترم الفارس جمال أبوعنجة.
* المغرور يتكلم ويملأ الأرض ضجيجا بما عمله والأحمق بما سيعمله (وكليهما ملأ الصحف والوسائط بقدرته المالية وإنه قدم للمريخ كذا وكذا والمجلس يتفرج على حسب زعمه أما الأحمق وارد الجزيرة فقال إنه سيفعل وسيفعل وعندما حانت ساعة العمل لم نجد لهما أثر وأنما وجدنا مجلس الفشل يعمل بكل جد وحقق النجاح رغم أنف أصحاب القلوب السوداء والأجندة !!)
* العاقل دائما يعمل ولا يتكلم  ومجلس النجاح والفلاح المريخي مازال في صدارة الدوري وتسجيلاته بسم الله ماشاء الله تسر الناظرين وتغيظ الكافرين بقوته .
* سألوا حكيما لماذا لاترد على الذين يؤذونك ويشتمونك ليل نهار؟؟ فقال ضاحكا : وهل من الحكمة أن أعض كلبا عضني؟؟
*صديقي دكتور مدثر خيري مهندس (عولمة المريخ والارتقاء به) لماذا لاترد عليهم فضحك وكان رده بما جاء على سيرة الحكيم أعلاه فأعجبني الجواب فلم أزد.
* المجلس قاد النادي من نجاح لنجاح وسوداكال رد عمليا على من يهاجمونه دون ضجيج في وسائل الاعلام ، والدكتور المهندس مدثر خيري جاءت كل ردوده بيان بالعمل خاصة عن اللاعبين الذين ملأت الصحافة ووسائل الاعلام سيرتهم وعلى رأسهم محمد عبدالرحمن والذي قالوا وشتلوا أخبار إحترافه الخارجي وتكالب الأندية الجزائرية والخليجية عليه وتقديمهم العروض الضخمة ثم الضغط على المجلس ليدفع له ويعيد تسجيله ولكن مع قوة منطق المجلس وحنكته فوت الفرصة وقالوا للاعب بعيدا عن كل المساومات ( الله يسهل عليك ويعدل ليك طريقك) واخيرا وبعد فشل كل السينياروهات طرحت الورقة الاخيرة بخبر عرض نادي الفجيرة بيد إن مجلس الفلاح ومهندسه دكتور مدثر خيري لم يتزحزح عن عرضه للاعب ومتى ما وافق عليه سيعود لاعبا للمريخ وأن لم يوافق فاليختار طريقه.
* برافو مجلس الصلاح والفلاح والنجاح.
* الحرب على مجلس النجاح لم تتوقف فقد حاولوا كسر شوكته التي تقود عملية التسجيلات بنجاح و المتمثلة في مدثر خيري فقاموا بتقديم شيك للنيابة وأستصدار أمرقبض عليه في ذلك الوقت  الحرج حتى لايكمل مشوار التسجيلات الناجح !!
*لم يتأخر آدم سوداكال والذي تكفى بكل منصرفات التسجيلات عدا نقدا بدون شيكات ودفع مستحقات صاحب وكالة السفر (وكيل الجماعة الحاقدة التي أغاظها النجاح) وخرج د.مدثر ليواصل مشوار  النجاح الى آخر المشوار.
* جمال أبوعنجة الفارس المجرب ظل يقوم بأدوار خفية لايعلمها الجمهور وسط اللاعبين وحسم الفوضى والدلال والاشراف على عملية الاحلال والابدال والذين يحدرون له الظلام لم يتح لهم ولا لقادتهم التدخل في الشأن الفني واغلق الباب بالضبة والمفتاح.
* مجلس المريخ حدد سقفا ماليا للتسجيلات ولم ينجرف وراء المزايدات وسوق السماسرة ولذا جاء الجميع عن قناعة ونتوقع بل ونتمنى لهم النجاح بإذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محترفي المريخ المصري والنيجيري قبل الدخول الي الفحص الطبي تمهيدا للتوقيع للاحمر

 الكشف الطبي 

قاربا   ( مهاجم ) نيجيري الجنسيه 20 عام 

هيثم العيسوي  ( وسط متقدم ) مصري الجنسيه 19 عام 

[اي تقارير تؤكد  وصول سلامي كاذبه âک‌]

#المسالمة1908



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصادق شلش يوقع لمريخ الفاشر قادما" من المريخ العاصمي بنظام الاعارة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدافع عبد الله حسين السعودي  من روابط السعوديه ينضم لفريق شباب المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج 
صفقات انتقال حرة مقبولة  

مجلس المريخ يشكر على خطواته الحثيثه حتى الآن في ملف التعاقدات التكميلية التي جاءت مقبولة إلى حد كبير قياسا على قصر فترة الميركاتو النصفي بأمر إتحاد العقول الهرمة الذي خنق الأندية في فترة (عشرة أيام) فقط.

â–،  فعشرة أيام ربما لا تفي حتى لإجراء الكشف الطبي وترتيب أمور الذهاب والعودة للاعبين المحترفين ناهيك عن ماراثون المفاوضات الممل ومفاجآت السيستم.

â–،  كبداية نموذجية هو الحفاظ على العمود الفقري للفريق فالتجديد للقائد (أمير كمال) ومن ثم (التكت) يعتبر خطوة في الطريق الصحيح لأن الثنائي يعتبر من الركائز الأساسية للأحمر خصوصاً اللاعب أمير كمال.

â–،  حيث سار المجلس بخطى ثابتة خلال التعاقدات النصفية والتي نحسب أنها جاءت حتى الآن موفقة بحمد الله وفقاً لما تقتضيه المرحلة وقياساً على مستوى اللاعبين ببطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بعد التعاقد مع لاعبين من الفريق الأول وفئة الشباب.

â–،  إنتهى عقد اللاعب التاج ابراهيم ونشكر التاج على فترته بالمريخ فهو لاعب خلوق يستحق الشكر والثناء لما قدمه للأحمر خلال المواسم الثلاثة التي قضاها بالقلعة الحمراء.

â–،  دعّم المريخ خط دفاعه بالتعاقد مع لاعب الأمل العطبراوي (جدو كومر) وهو مركز مهم ظل يعاني منه المريخ كثيراً خلال الفترة الأخيرة حيث لم يجد العنصر المثالي الذي يشغل محور قلب الدفاع فاضطر إلى توليف أمير كمال كقلب دفاع بجوار نمر في الكثير من المباريات.

â–،  فحمزة داؤود هو الآن بات يشغل مركز الظهير الأيمن خلال فترات إصابة التاج ابراهيم وعدم إجادة التاج يعقوب في الوظيفة المعنية لأنه في الأصل لاعب وسط متقدم.

â–،  لذلك لجأ مجلس إدارة المريخ إلى التعاقد مع الظهير الأيمن (وليد حسن) من إتحاد مصراتة الليبي في صفقة إنتقال حر وحسب الأنباء الواردة من ليبيا فإن اللاعب وليد يعتبر من العناصر المميزة جداً ويلعب في مركزي (الظهير الأيمن والمحور).

â–،  بل زيد على معلوماتنا بأن اللاعب وليد يشجّع ويعشق المريخ بجنون وهو لاعب خلوق وقتالي في الملعب ولكن يجب على الجهاز الفني أن يخضع اللاعب وليد إلى برنامج خاص على الفوز لأن النشاط الرياضي بليبيا توقف منذ يونيو 2018 .

â–،  وعلى حد علمنا فإن اللاعب وليد ظل يواصل تمارينه خلال فترة التوقف ولكن اللعب للأندية الجماهيرية يختلف تماماً فوليد الآن يشهد تحولاً جغرافياً وفنياً ونفسياً في مسيرته الكروية تحتاج إلى برنامج تدريبي خاص.

â–،  التعاقد مع المحور النموذجي (أبو القاسم عبد العال) يعتبر هو الآخر مكسب لخط وسط الأحمر الذي ظل يعاني من الإصابات وتذبذب المستويات خلال الفترة الماضية خصوصاً عقب إصاب ضياء الدين والذي عاد مؤخراً ولم يظهر بالمستوى المعروف حتى الآن بسبب تبعات الإصابة السيكولوجية.

â–،  أبو القاسم لاعب ناضج (26 عام) ومتمرس في مركز المحور وشخصياً أتوقع أن يحقق اللاعب مع الأحمر النجاح المطلوب وأمنياتنا له بالتوفيق.

â–،  في الشباب تم انتداب ثنائي القوز الظهير الأيسر (أحمد عبد المنعم) الملقب بطبنجه والظهير الأيمن (صابر) هو نهج استراتيجي في ترميم صفوف الفريق إن تم تفعيل جانب الإستفادة من العناصر الشابة وليس ركنها في فئة الشباب ومن ثم تسريحها ومن ثم استعادتها بالمليارات. !!

â–،  الآن بقي ملف المحترفين والذي يصعب أن نتحدّث عنه بعد (كذبة أبريل) التي اجتاحت مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي وحتى أروقة الصحف.

â–،  وكذبة أبريل هنا هى الكم الهائل من الترشيحات للاعبين أجانب والتأكيد على أن الأحمر قد أكمل الإتفاق معهم وهذه الفئة بالذات لن يفيد تناولها لعدم مصادقية الأنباء المتداولة حولها وعدم ضمان عدم حدوث مفاجآت لنظام الإنتقالات الالكتروني.

â–،  فقط نحمد الله أن المريخ صرف النظر عن المدافع البنيني (كونو باترين) الذي يعتبر صورة طبق الأصل من (كريم الحسن) فهو لاعب عاطل ولا يملك أية قيمة فنية تؤهله للعب في صفوف المريخ.

â–،  ختاماً نذكّر بأن هناك عدد من اللاعبين كانوا نجوماً بأنديتهم وعندما انتدبهم المريخ لم يقدمو ما يشفع لهم بارتداء شعار الأحمر فهل عمل الجهاز الفني ودائرة الكرة على دراسة مسببات الأمر المذكور حتى لا يتكرر؟.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ليفربول بالشباب هز أركان ايفرتون انشيلوتي في كأس الإتحاد.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*(باج نيوز) ينفرد.. اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الأمل للرد على طلب الهلال بخصوص “تمبش”


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة جمال حسن سعيد في تصريح خاص لـ  (باج نيوز)، أن مجلس  نادي الأمل العطبرواي سيعقد اجتماعاً طارئاً اليوم  “الثلاثاء”، للرد على  طلب نادي الهلال بخصوص التعاقد مع المدافع احمد موسى  “تمبش”.
وأكد رئيس نادي الأمل، أن الهلال طلب اللاعب رسمياً أمس، وأوضح جمال أن هنالك بعض التعقيدات وقال “سنرى ما سيحدث في مجلس الإدارة”.
علم (باج نيوز) من مصادر خاصة أن نادي الأمل عطبرة رفض العرض الذي تقدم به نادي الهلال لضم مدافعه أحمد موسى ( تمبش ).
وكشف مصدر بنادي الأمل عطبرة لـ (باج نيوز) اليوم الثلاثاء أن عرض  الهلال ضعيف، وأن المسافة بعيدة في التفاوض بين المبلغ الذي يريده الأمل  والمبلغ الذي قدمه الهلال
وأوضح المصدر، أن الأمل نادي متمسك بلاعبه ويريد استمراره في الفريق. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك ------ بابكر سلك
انتوا المريخ ده بسجل تسجيل صوتي !
#ووااوواا
*تقول الانباء ان المريخ مفلس
*قام المريخ سجل طبنجة وكومر ومشنقة كمان
*فتقول الاخبار ان المريخ ماقادر يسدد حوافز اللاعبين
*وكأن اللاعبون قبل مباراة الابيض قبضوا جراد
*تلفح من الاخبار الانباء لتقول
*ان المريخ التكتح ماعندو
*يقوم المريخ يسجل ابا القاسم والمصراتي ويفاوض مهاجم
*تعود الاخبار لتقول
*ان المريخ لايملك جرجير كتير تحت السرير
*يقوم المريخ يفاوض تلاته اجانب دفعة واحدة
*تعاود الانباء اللفحي لتطل علينا بقولها
*خانات للاجانب مافي
*يقوم المريخ يوفق اوضاع مايكل كااااااش
*ويفاوض لازقيلا علي نفس النهج
*فتعود الاخبار القديمة بقولها
*اقرعوا الواقفات الجفلن خلهن
*يقوم المريخ يقرع امير والتكت
*واحتمال رمضان قبل الأوان
*وكاااااااااش
*كاش اجبر الواقفة الاخيرة الدايرة تجفل
*اجبرها علي الحوامة حول رفيقاتها
*مافي زول كلف نفسو يعقلها
*ولكنها توكلت وماجفلت
*ثم تنقل لنا الاخبار حجم الدمار الذي اصاب الملعب والمضمار
*يقوم المريخ يجيب شركة لافة النجيل زي الموكيت وشغاااااالة
*ايتها الانباء
*ايتها الاخبار
*اين الفلس اذن؟؟؟؟
*وبالامس تم نشر اخبار بعضها معمول بحب
*وبعضها لفائدة الخبر
*وبعضها لازم الفائدة
*قالت القبض علي دكتور خيري في مديونية مريخية
*زي كلامي وكلامكم ده
*اندفع مبلغ ازيد من أربعمائة مليون وخرج خيري
*بعض المصادر نقلت الينا خبر الافراج
*وبعضها عمل رايح
*رايح بحب
*فاذا عمل المريخ ده كلو
*يبقي المريخ مفلس كيف؟
*يعني المريخ ده بسجل لاعبين ولا تسجيل صوتي؟؟؟؟؟
*سؤال معمول بحب
*ايها الناس
*نكررها
*ليس من الضرورة ان تتحزب داخل المريخ
*بل ليس من المصلحة التحزب
*ولاكبير علي المريخ
*ولا كبير علي النقد علي مر التاريخ
*بس نفترض اختيار الناس العبارات اللائقة عند انتقاد الرموز او الكبار او حتي المجلس
*لاننا جميعا نقف علي ارض طاهرة تحملنا دون تمييز اسمها المريخ
*ايها الناس
*بلاغات حوض السباحة ماشة
*والدعاوي المدنية في ذلك الخصوص تمضي
*والمفاجآت مذهلة
*والتفاصيل مقرفه
*والمستندات تحدث عن نفسها
*ومن حق الجميع ان يعلموا بالحقائق بتفاصيلها
*ابقوا معنا
*والله يستر
*اليومين دي قالوا في موضة اختفاء ناس
*ايها الناس
*ناس محمد عبدالماجد
*ناس القوة الضاربة
*نسمع جعجعة ولانري طحينا
*اعتذار للبرازيليين
*صرف نظر عن المصريين
*اتنين الكشف الطبي قال مقردين
*فقط
*كل العرجاوات لي مراحهن
*جهزوا يا محمد للمحاولة رقم تسعين في موسم عشرين عشرين
*تشربوا مابترووا
*ورمضان السنة دي
*حاااااااااار
*ايها الناس
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*الغاز في الطلمبة بي مية خمسة وتلتين بتباع لينا
*وفي محلات الغاز البتلينا
*بي ميتين يا والينا
*عارفين كده ولا شن خبرتكم ياوالينا؟؟؟؟
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال دحين تركيا مي علمانية؟؟؟
والي لقاء
سلك
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كان شفت يا والينا
*الغاز في الطلمبة بي مية خمسة وتلتين بتباع لينا
*وفي محلات الغاز البتلينا
*بي ميتين يا والينا
*عارفين كده ولا شن خبرتكم ياوالينا؟؟؟؟
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال دحين تركيا مي علمانية؟؟؟
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج ابراهيم” : ختام حياتي الكروية في المريخ وراء قرار اعتزالي

اتخذ ( التاج ابراهيم ) لاعب المريخ السابق قرارا مفاجئا باعتزال كرة القدم، #سبورتاق تحدث مع اللاعب لمعرفة خلفيات القرار :

حوار / ميمي محمد. 

# ما سر القرار المفاجئ بالاعتزال؟ 

 _مازلت قادرا، على العطاء لكن لاعب كرة القدم هو من يحدد الوقت المناسب للاعتزال وهو قادرا على العطاء خير لك له من ان تطاره لعنة الجماهير، لقد تلقيت الكثير من العروض وحتى الآن هنالك نادي علي تواصل معي لمواصلة مسيرتي، لكن اعتذرت لهم بكل لطف وفي احد الحوارات التلفزيونية مع قناة الملاعب الاخ ( عثمان خلف الله) قلت له سأختم حياتي الرياضية بنادي المريخ لما وجدته من احترام وتقدير كبيرين.

# هل هناك أسباب اعتزال أخرى؟!
 _أسباب كثيرة جدا، لكن لن افصح عنها احتراما وتقديرا للاسرة المريخية. 

# هذا يعني انك تحمل الكثير من الاسرار ؟!
 _لن أفصح عن أي حديث و أحتفظ بكثير من الود والاحترام حتى لكل انسان ظلمني، بطبعي أتعامل مع الكل باحترام المسامح كريم، و الرياضة رسالة أخلاقية وتربوية في المقام الأول والأخير. 

# هل تشعر بالظلم؟!
 _هنالك كثير من الأشياء التي تعرضت لها ولكن كما قلت لك لا أريد الافصاح احتراما وتقديرا للنادي وليس الأفراد، فالافراد زائلون، ويبقي الكيان المريخي شامخا عملاقا. 

# هل انت راض عن ما قدمته للمريخ؟!
 _نعم تمام الرضا، لم أبخل بنقطة عرق من أجل هذا الشعار العظيم أحببت هذا النادي وجماهيره وما كان لى خيار آخر الا أن أختم حياتى الرياضية بالمريخ. 

# من وجهة نظرك ماذا يحتاج المريخ في مقبل الايام للظفر بالبطولات؟!
 _يحتاج المريخ لمزيد من التكاتف وترك الصراعات والخلافات من أجل كيان كبير محتاج لجميع أبناءه والوقوف خلف الفريق و يحتاج لمعسكرات خارجية، المريخ من وجهة نظري الان يمتلك عناصر تعتبر الأفضل في الساحة وبمزيد من الاهتمام والرعاية يمكنهم تحقيق الانجازات. 

# اين وجهتك القادمة؟!
 _في طور الدراسة، لم أحدد حتى الآن خطوتي القادمة لكن بالتأكيد كل خطوة و لديها دراسة كبيرة وتفكير عميق. 

# ماذا انت قائل لمجلس المريخ والجهاز الفني واللاعبين؟!
 _مجلس ادارة النادي اقول له ( ابقو عشرة علي اخواني اللاعبين) فانهم مستقبل السودان خلقا و فنيا، و للجهاز الفني كل الامنيات بالتوفيق اما زملائي اللاعبين أقول أنني سأفتقدكم كثيرا، لكن بالاخص (التش وبيبو). 

# كلمة لجمهور المريخ؟!
 _اشكر جماهير المريخ والجهاز الطبي دكتور محمدكمال و سليمان بشير و (منقنزا) و (حبشكا) وجميع العاملين بالنادي مودتي واحترامي فانتم في القلب تشرفت انني ارديت وختمت حياتي الكروية في هذا النادي العظيم وسنة الحياة أن نفترق ولكن يظل صدى اصواتكم بين الحنايا والضلوع انا احترم واقدر هذا النادي كثيرا مع امنياتي للنادي بدوام التوفيق، وأود ارسال تحية خاصة لرابطة الامارات اشكرهم كثيرا وبالأخص الدكتور الانسان (جار النبي ابراهيم) الذي لعب دور كبيرا في تأهيلي وعودتي للملاعب وأيضا القنصل حازم.
 ، واخيرة دعوة صادقة لكل مجتمع المريخ ابقوا عشرة على هذا الكيان العظيم اتكاتفوا اتوحدو لخدمة النادي، فهو محتاج للجميع حتى يستقر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد اعتزاله كرة القدم 
قناة المريخ تضم التاج ابراهيم محلل رياضي بقناة المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج إبراهيم لاعب المريخ السابق يعتزل كرة القدم ....ويخصنا بهذه الرسالة.

نص الرسالة

ﻭﺣﻴﻦ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻄﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻃﻲﺀ ﻟﻴﻠﻐﻲ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺎﺭ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍً.. ﺗﻤﺘﺰﺝ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺎﺷﺔ.. ﻭﻳﺠﺘﺰ ﺷﺮﻳﻄﺎ ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺣﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﻭﻣﺮﻫﺎ .. ﺿﺤﻜﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺩﻣﻮﻋﻬﺎ.. ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻬﺎ.. ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ.. ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﺧﺮ... ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﺳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ.. ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻗﻒ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺎﺭ ﻻﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﺃﺻﻌﺐ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻻﻋﻠﻦ ﻟﻜﻢ ﺃﺣﺒﺘﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺩﻧﻴﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ، ﻣﺘﻤﻨﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻟﺰﻣﻼﺀﻱ ﺍﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ، ﻣﻘﺪﺭﺍ ﻭﺷﺎﻛﺮﺍ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﺘﻲ ﻭﺛﻘﺖ ﺑﻲ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻗﺪﺭﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻋﺮﻭﺽ ﺟﺎﺩﺓ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﻛﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﺨﻮﺭ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻓﺨﻮﺭ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﺠﺰﺕ ﻭﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻓﺨﺮﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﻀﻤﻤﺖ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺌﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺎﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﺔ،، ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﺧﺮﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﻳﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ،،،،، ﺷﻜﺮﺍً ﻟﻜﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﻗﻔﺘﻜﻢ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺗﻜﻢ ﻭﺗﺸﺠﻴﻌﻜﻢ،،، ﺷﻜﺮﺍً ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﻜﻢ،،،، ﺷﻜﺮﺍً ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﻭﺩﺍﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺐ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ

#ووااوواا
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انسان خلوق ومهذب جدا  ولم نسمع  من يقول عكس ذلك
محبوب باخلاقة من الصغير والكبير   . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يستحق إحترام الجميع   . . وشكرا لك ياعفيف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا قبل قليل :
ديربي سبورت تنفرد .. المريخ يكسب خدمات جوكر الأولمبي
ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم

واصل المريخ رحلة تدعيم صفوفه بالعناصر المحلية، وضم إلى كشوفاته قبل لحظات بالمكتب التنفيذي نجم مريخ كوستي رامي كركتيلا بعقد يمتد لثلاث سنوات.. وسبق لرامي اللعب في شباب المريخ حيث يجيد اللعب في كل وظائف الدفاع .. وشارك كركتيلا أساسيا في كل مباريات المنتخب الأولمبي الأخيرة بسيكافا ولعب مباراتين كظهير أيمن ومباراة في مركز الظهير الأيسر كما يجيد اللعب في وسط الدفاع.


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الله يبشرك دايما بالخير ياكسلاااااوى
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الزعيم ماشى صاح 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله مريخنا ماشي صاح
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*طبنجة ... كومر ... كورتيكيلا ... أداما .... هذا هو المتاح 
ولا زلنا نحلم بمقارعة من يستطيعون ضم ( اشرف بن شرقى ) 
و( فرجاني ساسي ) و ( وليدازارو ) و ( على معلول ) 
احيانا تصبح ( الأحلام ) نوع من ( العبث ) والعبث هنا ان ( نظن ) مجرد الظن فقط اننا قادرون ان ننافس غيرنا ممن يفهمون ويقدرون 
معنى ( التطور ) ... لا باس ان نحلم بان نتسيد ساحتنا المحلية ... اما غير ذلك فيظل ( اطغاث أحلام )
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد العوض
					

طبنجة ... كومر ... كورتيكيلا ... أداما .... هذا هو المتاح 
ولا زلنا نحلم بمقارعة من يستطيعون ضم ( اشرف بن شرقى ) 
و( فرجاني ساسي ) و ( وليدازارو ) و ( على معلول ) 
احيانا تصبح ( الأحلام ) نوع من ( العبث ) والعبث هنا ان ( نظن ) مجرد الظن فقط اننا قادرون ان ننافس غيرنا ممن يفهمون ويقدرون 
معنى ( التطور ) ... لا باس ان نحلم بان نتسيد ساحتنا المحلية ... اما غير ذلك فيظل ( اطغاث أحلام )



جاتني الخاطرة بتاعتك دي يا خالد لمن شفتة صورة المحترف المصري الجا قبل يومين وقالو عايزين يسجلو . .
معقول لاعب مصري ما قادر يلعب في طنطا او اسمنت اسيوط نسجلو عشان ننافس بيه الاهلي والزمالك . .؟!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل 
انا والنجم والمساكني 
#ووااوواا
لا تخلو حياة أي إنسان من الصدفة، والتي تنتج عن أمور غير متوقعة، وتأتي دون ترتيب، ولا موعد..
و قالوا الصدفة أم  الإقتراع  فأكتشاف نيوتن  لجاذبية الأرض جاء   صدفة  من  متابعته  لسقوط  تفاحة  و  كذلك   اكتشاف أرخميدس  لقانون  الطفو    كان   صدفة  عندما  شاهد  قطعة الخشب تطفو على سطح الماء في حوض السباحة .
في كرة القدم  الصدفة كذلك  لعبت  دور كبير  في الكثير  من البطولات، ففي "١٩٩٢"  فازت الدنمارك ببطولة أوروبابالصدفة، فالفريق  لم  يتأهل  للنهائيات  وفي  آخر  اللحظات   عوض يوغسلافيا التي تم تجميد نشاطها من طرف الاتحاد الدولي، جاءت وفازت بالصدفة!
عندما  كسب  الهلال  معمعة رادس  قلنا بالحرف  الواحد  أن الصدفة لعبت دوراً كبيراً في هذه النتيجة  ؛ إستناداً  لسيطرة  الليتوال على مجريات المباراة حيث   فاقت نسبة إستحواذه على الكرة ال" ٧٠%  " واضاعوا  رماته لعدد  كبير من الأهداف  "تخلى عنهم درهم الحظ"،وفي المقابل أستطاع الهلال  تسجل هدفاً  من محض الصدفة ؟ 
ذكرنا أن مباراة  أم درمان سيدخلها التوانسة  بدوافع  مختلفة و  تخطيط   مختلف ، ولم  يستبينوا  النصح  إلا   بعد  مسمار
المساكني  الثاني ؟.
حذرنا من المدح الزائد فشكلت الأهداف  الصاروخية  والتألق  حضوراً  يومياً في صدرالصحف الزرقاء وغابت في المستطيل الأخضر كعادتها   .
خرج "المدعوم " بخسائر كبيرة من مباراة  المعبرة  أمس خسر نقاط الأرض "أن تفقد نقاط أرضك فأن التعُـويض يكُـون صعباً
وخسر جهود الثنائي"الشغيل وابو عاقلة "في المباراة القادمة .
الخسارة كانت مؤلمة  لأنها   صاحبتها خسارة  أخلاقية  كعادة جماهيرهم  وإذا  كان رب  البيت  للدف  ضارباً   فشيمة  أهل  البيت الرقص. .!!!
الخطوط الخلفية  للهلال كانت  شوارع  مفتوحة  وأي  هجمة   نسبة تسجيلها تصل الى 95% وكثير من الفرق أصبحت تصل لمرمى الماسورة  بكل سهولة...
"حمادة "أخطأ عندما بداء اللقاء بمهاجم  و حيد في ظل تراجع الخصم ؛ حتى عندما  استعان  بدكة  البدلاء  كان  عليه  الدفع ب"الضي" وليس عماد الذي لم يعرف عنه شئ  ولكن مانشتات  الطبالين الزرق أخافت المصري الجبان.
تعوَّدَ  اللاعب  السوداني  أن يجد   في  المُـسابقات   المحلية مساحات كبيرة للبناء والتحضير ولكن عندما يدخل المعمعات الأفريقية  يتفاجأ  باللاعب  الذي  يضغط  عليه  ولا يترك  له المساحات ولذلك تظهر الأخطاء وتتكرر العيُـوب ويصبح الكل تائه  ، لأن هذا الأسلوب ما زال جديداً علينا.
- الهزيمة مثل المرض لابد أن تحدث  ولكن  الهزيمة  الحقيقية هي سقوط أخلاق مناصريكم   .
الأتحاد الأفريقي عملها واضحة معقولة أسم الحكم الغربال....
أختفت  الصدف  اليوم  فخرج  الهلال  خاسراً ..
غاب الجريف وحضر الدمازين واهتزت الشباك"متعودة"..
في ملعب أم درمان  الهلال  أخد  مسماريييين ..
حمادة يستعد لتقديم كيسه للتقييم امسكوا المساكني..
عمكم  " عماد البنقالي "  طلع  كيسو  كيف  ي  رفاق  …!!
ونردد مع الحبيب وردي:-
ما قادِر أقولِك عن صفري الكبير...
قَدرَ الكون ده كُلُه و أكبر بكتير....
مالِكني  و محيرني .. 
شوف مساكني الخطير...
أسأل فطومة يمكِن تقدَر تقيم كيسو , أنا مُحتار.. 
صُدفة عيوني شافت, ثورة حجارتكم
يا أيام ربيعي صفري معاكِ أزهر...
________نلتقي لو مد الله في العمر
جْـــرَة_ ِ_ قًـلُـم _ _ أخيرا :
أنا والنجم والمســـاء ضمَّنا الوجد والحنين 
جفَّ في كأسي الرجا وبكت فرحــة السنين 
يارؤى البحـر اشهدي هاهــنا كان موعــــــدي 
وهنا كان مقعدي...... ومااازلت أحضن  صفري
و اتهزمت وانضربت  كعادتي  داخل  معبري 
وغداً  أقدم  كيسي  لتقيييمي
*

----------

